# rsync --exclude directory not working



## pos69sum (Apr 7, 2010)

I've installed rsync and am trying to back up my home folder to a USB hard drive. 

My backup script looks like


```
#!/bin/bash
sudo /usr/bin/rsync -av --progress --delete --exclude-from /Users/rjm/.rsync/exclude --log-file=/Users/rjm/rsync/$(date +%Y%m%d)_rsync.log /Users/rjm/ /Volumes/MYBOOK500GB/backups/
```

My 'exclude' file looks like


```
/Users/rjm/Movies/
```

I basically want to back up my home folder except the Movies/ directory.  When I run the script, it's still backing up Movies/*.  I've tried variations of 'rsync --exclude' like


```
--exclude "/Users/rjm/Movies/"
--exclude="/Users/rjm/Movies/"
--exclude-from="/Users/rjm/.rsync/exclude"
```

none seem to work, Movies/ is backed up every time.

Any advice?  Thanks.


----------

